# TCL Giveaway Enters Its Last Month!



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

As you may know, Home Theater Shack has been actively running a great Giveaway Contest with its sister site, AVS Forum.

It's been running for three months, with contest entrants having a shot at winning one of three TCL 55UP130 55-inch LCD 4K/UHD Roku TVs. These televisions not only offer cutting edge 4K technologies, but they also come loaded with onboard Roku streaming capability!

The contest period is from April 12- June 30, 2016, and two winners have already been selected (one at the end of April and May). The contest has one month left and one more winner will be selected! Entrants are only eligible to enter/win once, and all contestants are only required to enter once to be eligible for each of the three drawings.

So, if you've already entered (but haven't won), no need to enter again. If you haven't entered, what are you waiting for? Click *here* to fill out the contest entry form.

For complete terms and conditions of the contest, click *here*.

To learn more about TCL TVs, click *here*.

Feel free to discuss the contest below...and thank you for being a member of Home Theater Shack. Good luck!!:T


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you Todd! Entered. Good Luck Everyone.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Good luck, Joe!


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

So I entered this a while ago at AVS. Can I also enter using my HTS account? Or would that be a double entry? Thanks.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

You're all set... No need to double enter


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Who won?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I've not heard! Not sure how long it will take VS to reveal the name...

In the next week or so, HTS is going to announce an awesome Giveaway competition.... Should run through the end of summer... But, I think everyone is going excited about this one! ;-)


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

^^:grin2::T:yay2:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The third and final winner has been selected...congrats to Dave Hohn (rainwolf127 on AVS Forum)!


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Congrat Dave! Enjoy it to the fullest!


----------

